# Xubuntu ISO needed



## JunkBear (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi. I need à safe place to download ISO of the most récent Xubuntu. I tried on their website with two différent computers and still the dvd wont boot.


----------



## csgabe (Mar 2, 2017)

Download the torrent from here:
http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/r...sktop/xubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
Then make a bootable usb with Rufus.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 2, 2017)

is it not on distrowatch?


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 2, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> is it not on distrowatch?


I dont know that place.


----------



## Paphoved (Mar 2, 2017)

The torrents on their website should be the safest method. Have you done an md5sum check of the .iso? And are you using a slow burn speed to avoid errors?

If you have the option I'd reccomend a USB instead


----------



## FYFI13 (Mar 2, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> is it not on distrowatch?


Distrowatch not hosting ISO's as far as i know, they only share links to other websites/ftp servers.


----------



## wurschti (Mar 2, 2017)

Here you go buddy http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
I advise to get a working USB 2.0 drive and burn it using Rufus. This is the safest way. Either your DVDs are bad or the DVD Drive. For me has always worked perfect.


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 2, 2017)

3rold said:


> Here you go buddy http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
> I advise to get a working USB 2.0 drive and burn it using Rufus. This is the safest way. Either your DVDs are bad or the DVD Drive. For me has always worked perfect.



As i said its been with two différents laptops. Thx i Will get that one. Especially i can use the usb let to install it on an old Aspire D250 netbook.


----------



## Derek12 (Mar 2, 2017)

Yep, I always use Universal USB Installer   to create USB installers of Linux distros and no problem. It supports lots of distros Xubuntu included.
I would check the ISO MD5 and see if they are corrupt


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Mar 2, 2017)

Rufus FTW


----------



## wurschti (Mar 3, 2017)

JunkBear said:


> As i said its been with two différents laptops. Thx i Will get that one. Especially i can use the usb let to install it on an old Aspire D250 netbook.



Yep. Don't forget to use at best a USB 2.0. USB 3.0 seem to have issues either booting, or continuing the installation setup. I usually use an external 2.5" HDD with USB 2.0 adapter. Works perfect. 

BTW, for the small Netbook, I would advise Debian with xfce. I have used it on mine and it excels! I am now trying Debian with Mate and after some customizations it feels the same as xfce but uses less memory, which is good on my D255 with only 2GB.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 3, 2017)

3rold said:


> Here you go buddy http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
> I advise to get a working USB 2.0 drive and burn it using Rufus. This is the safest way. Either your DVDs are bad or the DVD Drive. For me has always worked perfect.




Slower settings tend to help, its possible the server is corrupt or his connection is screwy


----------



## jsalpha2 (Mar 12, 2017)

http://linuxtracker.org/


----------

